# flower pot



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

picked up a flowerpot to day ill toss some pictures up tommarow.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool, Try to feed it cyclopeeze and rotifyers once or twice a week.
I have seen alot of them do well in tanks despite the popular belief that they will die in out tanks.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that was the very first coral i ever owned and it did amazing in a crappy tank. i eventually just gave it away because it got huge!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow i totally forgot that i posted this, there is going to be a mob hounding me for pictures pretty soon. it seems to be dooing well. i am still waiting for my cyclopeeze to come in. it loves it when i stir up the detrius it really extends. Also my clown has taken a liking to it, he will host the riteri, then shoot over to the flowerpot and host it for a while and switch again, crazy little fish.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

if you manage to keep it for over a year, then its a success, 6-8 months is the average survivial rate. at least for Alveopora, not shure what it is on Goniopora


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

just wonder, how is your goniopora doing? still alive?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i gave it away a while back my 75 is being broken down because i am away at college. but it was about 1/2 died of. couldnt figure out why. i fed it tried severl differet spots in the tank for flow and lighting never but to no avil.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i belive i will hijack this thread since you dont have it anymore and i just got one yesterday that was attached to the finger leather i purchased.

its in poor health im hoping to bring it back around


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm, best of luck man.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hows it dooing better? worse?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> hows it dooing better? worse?


it was doing much better then about last week something happened (not sure what) and it stopped setnding and looked like it had some tissue recession so i have moved it into a protective setup and its coming back around again but slowly.

these where from the first week









this was right before the setback last week









and here it is now


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice, definately some improvement there. the zoos also look good


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well after observing the behavior of this thing and looking on rc i stumbled on a post about porites, im think this is porites now...

as can be seen in the secodn to last picture i posted when the plyps are extended the tips are more slender, alveopora have more of a stubby broad tips plus these polyps are about half the size of any alveopora i have seen..

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/porites.htm


----------

